# Dog Clips



## kiss-me-goodnight (Oct 26, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can buy sterling silver dog clips? thanks


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

kiss-me-goodnight said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy sterling silver dog clips? thanks


That's a very random question to ask here, you may do better posting it

in the Non Watch Interests and Hobbies section.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, KMG...they quite often have silver dog clips for sale on the Bay of E................see.............I've just put in a search for silver dog clip, and hey presto! You'll have to disregard all the modern tat, but there are a few nice antique ones in there. (Sorry if I'm being ingratiating, but click on the blue link if you're new to forums....it will take you directly to eBay)


----------

